# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الفرق بين (إن شاء الله  وإنشاء الله)

## لامية العرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


الفرق بين (إن شاء الله  وإنشاء الله):


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني وأخواتي: 
أيهما أصح وأيهمـا أوجب للكتابة ومعنى كل جملة منهما... 

فقد جاء في كتاب شذور الذهب لابن هشــام أن معنى الفعل إنشاء... 

أي إيجاد ومنه قوله تعالى " إِنَّـآ أَنشَأنَهُنَّ إِنشَـآءً " سورة الواقعة 35... 

أي أوجدناها إيجادا... 

فلو كبتنا " إنشاء الله " يعني كأننا نقول... 

أننا أوجدنا الله تعالى شأنه عز وجل وهذا غير صحيح كما عرفنا... 

" أما الصحيح هو أن نكتب " إن شاء الله... 

فإننا بهذا اللفظ نحقق هنا إرادة الله عز وجل... 

فقد جاء في معجم لسان العرب معنى الفعل شــاء ، أي أراد... 

فالمشيئة هي الإرادة فعندما نكتب إن شاء الله... 

كأننا نقول بإرادة الله نفعل كذا... 

ومنه قول تعالى " وَمَا تَـشَـآءُونَ إِلا أَنْ يَـشَـآءَ اللهُ " سورة الإنسان 30... 

أي ما نريد شيئا إلا إن أراد الله عز وجل... 

فهنـاك فرق بين الفعلين أنشئ أي أوجد والفعل شــاء أي أراد... 

فيجب علينــا كتابة إن شاء الله... 

وتجنب كتابة إنشاء الله... 

للأسباب السابقة الذكر... 

منـ ـ ــقول من منتدانا الأسري


_________________

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
والخطأ هنا لا يعدو أن يكون خطأ إملائياً، إذ الكاتب لم يخطر بباله معنى الإيجاد لله
وفقك الله وسددك

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## لامية العرب

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> والخطأ هنا لا يعدو أن يكون خطأ إملائياً، إذ الكاتب لم يخطر بباله معنى الإيجاد لله
> وفقك الله وسددك


بارك الله فيك اخي الحمادي
صدقت والله إنما جرى التنبيه للتصحيح اللغوي لتعم الفائدة

----------


## لامية العرب

مرحبا بآل عامر شاكرا لك مرورك ودعائك

----------


## ظــاعنة

أحسنت ..
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن السائح

جزاك الله خيرا على تنبيهك على هذا الخطإ الشائع
لكن كان الأولى أن يقال إن مرد ذلك الغلط إيهام معنى: إنشاء الله
بنسبة الإنشاء إلى الله
أي أن الله هو المنشئ المُوجد الخالق البارئ سبحانه
وهو اللائق بالله تعالى شأنه
وهو الجدير بلزوم توقير الله وحفظ المنطق (بالمعنى الصحيح الفصيح دون التفات إلى الاصطلاح الحادث الفاسد)
والله أعلم

----------


## زين العابدين الأثري

رابط فيه فلاش رائع عن الموضوع .

http://www.almanhaj.com/vb/showthrea...3364#post33364

----------


## لامية العرب

الظـــاعنة ...جزاك الله خيرا 
ابن السائح ...وفقك الله ولافض الله فاك ولكن المقصد أننا نحسن الظن بمن يخطأ والسرائر يتولاها الخالق وتعظيمنا لله هوالهدف الاسمى وتنبيهنا على الخطأ اللغوي ماهو الا لتجنب الخطأالعقدي...وأ  كر لك التنبيه والافادة فو الله إن كلامك عين الصواب اسأل الله ان يعفو عنا جدنا وهزلنا وخطأنا وعمدنا ...لكن هل أنا فهمت ماتقصده أم لالا ارجو الافادة

الاخ زين العابدين شكر الله لك هذه الاضافة المطابقه للموضوع المغنية عن المقال

----------


## إيمان الغامدي

جزاكم الله خيراً يُبلّغكم الحُسنى و زيادة ..

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله

فائدة جميلة

----------


## لامية العرب

شكرا للأخت ( ايمان الغامدي )هذا الدعاء نسأل الله القبول
وشكرا على مرورك ياأخ (عبد العزيز بن عبدالله )
وفقكما الله الى مافيه خير للاسلام والمسلمين وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم

----------


## ابن السائح

> لكن هل أنا فهمت ماتقصده أم لا


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك
نعم أصبت وفهمت مرادي
منّ الله علي وعليك بالفهم الصحيح والعقل الرجيح
لكنني أود أن تفيدني بصحة ذكر الضمير (أنا) في سياق كلامك السابق
والمقام مقام استفهام (أقصد المعنيين كليهما)
فأنا أستفهم عن صحة إبراز كلمة (أنا) في حالة الاستفهام

----------


## لامية العرب

> رد: الفرق بين (إن شاء الله وإنشاء الله) 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لامية العرب  
> لكن هل أنا فهمت ماتقصده أم لا 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك
> ...


بداية اشكرك على إفادتي  أحسن الله اليك 

أما عن الاستفهام والضمير فإنني لا أعلم -لعدم كفاية الإلمام والإطلاع-أن الضمير يتعارض مع الإستفهام ,على سبيل المثال:
هل أنت مسافر؟
هل أنتما على إتصال بالأستاذ؟
وعلى هذا النحو من الأمثلة
وصحيح جزاك الله خيرا أن سؤالي يحمل بعض الركاكة ولكنني خشيت بحذف الضمير حصول اللبس (هل فهمت ما تقصده أم لا؟)
وحصول اللبس يكمن في من الذي فهم؟
حفظك الله ياابن السائح ويسر الله أمرك ارجو إفادتي مع الأمثلة؟
 اكرر شكري..ودمت على خير

----------


## حواري الرسول

*جزاك الله خيراً لامية العرب*

----------


## لامية العرب

ولك مثله ياحواري الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
نسأل الله لك ذلك

----------


## الحسيني القادم

موضوع جيد ولافتة طيبة ، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو اليسع الأثري

ماشاء الله 
إن شاء الله لن نر احدا يقصد يخلط بين انشاء الله و ان شاء الله مع كون العبارتين صحيحتين كلتاهما في سياقها اصل اصيل و عبارة سلفية و كما اوضح اخونا :




> جزاك الله خيرا على تنبيهك على هذا الخطإ الشائع
> لكن كان الأولى أن يقال إن مرد ذلك الغلط إيهام معنى: إنشاء الله
> بنسبة الإنشاء إلى الله
> أي أن الله هو المنشئ المُوجد الخالق البارئ سبحانه
> وهو اللائق بالله تعالى شأنه
> وهو الجدير بلزوم توقير الله وحفظ المنطق (بالمعنى الصحيح الفصيح دون التفات إلى الاصطلاح الحادث الفاسد)
> والله أعلم


لذا فأن نعيب خلط عبارتين سليمتين لهما معنيان مختلفان هين امام ما تناشرته المنتديات من ايهام عظم الخطأ في قولنا  '' إنشاء الله '' وليست كذلك ......

وفقكم الله

----------


## عالي الهمة

بارك الله فيك وكثير ربما لايعرف هذا الأمر

----------


## عالي الهمة

أخطاء كثيرة نقع فيها

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## لامية العرب

وبورك بتشريفكم
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعناوانفعنا بما علمتنا  وزدنا علما

----------


## علي الفضلي

> لذا فأن نعيب خلط عبارتين سليمتين لهما معنيان مختلفان هين امام ما تناشرته المنتديات من ايهام عظم الخطأ في قولنا  '' إنشاء الله '' وليست كذلك ......
> وفقكم الله


بارك الله تعالى في ناقل الموضوع لامية العرب .
وأقول للأخ هنا ما زال الخطأ في  قولها وارد في مثل هذا المقام لأمرين اثنين :
1- أن هذا خطأ لفظي ظاهر في محله المشار إليه . .
2- أن " إنشاء " مصدر ، وهو يحتمل أن يكون بمعنى فاعل ، ويحتمل أن يكون بمعنى مفعول في قولنا : " إنشاء الله " ، أي يحتمل بمعنى فاعل ، أي : إن الله أنشأ ، ويحتمل بمعنى مفعول أي : إن الله مُنشَأ - واستغفر الله - ، وهنا هذا المعنى عظيم الخطأ بل كفر لفظي .
ولذا بقيت اللفظة على خطأها ، إلا إذا عُدّيت بما يرفع عنها الإيهام .
والله أعلم .

----------


## لامية العرب

بارك الله فيك يا أخي علي 
ونفع بما قدمت

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله في الجميع.
القول بأن (إنشاء الله) بمعنى أننا أنشأنا الله، أي أوجدناه، مجرد احتمال لغوي، إذا اعتبرنا هذا من باب إضافة المصدر إلى مفعوله ، وليس هذا الاحتمال الوحيد، بل هناك احتمال آخر؛ وهو أن يكون من باب إضافة المصدر إلى فاعله، ومعنى ذلك: أن الإنشاء مضاف إلى الخالق، على وجه أنه فاعله، والمصدر يضاف إلى فاعله، مثل قوله تعالى: (وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ).
وكاتب هذا اللفظة لا يقصد الأمر الأول.

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

*فإن لفظ: (إن شاء) في الاستثناء بكلمة: (إن شاء الله) يختلف عن لفظ (إنشاء) في الصورة والمعنى.
أما الصورة، فإن الأول منهما عبارة عن كلمتين: أداة الشرط (إن)، وفعل الشرط (شاء). والثاني منهما كلمة واحدة.
أما المعنى، فإن الأول منهما يؤتى به لتعليق أمر ما على مشيئة الله تعالى،  والثاني منهما معناه الخلق كما ذكر السائل، فتبين بهذا أن الصحيح كتابتها  (إن شاء الله)، وأنه من الخطأ الفادح كتابتها كلمة واحدة (إنشاء الله)  فليتنبه.
ولعل من المناسب أن نذكر بعضاً مما ورد بشأن هذه الكلمة، ومن ذلك:
أولاً: توجيه الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا النوع من الأدب،  وذلك في قوله سبحانه: وَلا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ  غَداً إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ [الكهف:23-24].
قال  الجصاص  في كتابه أحكام القرآن  عن هذا الاستثناء: فأعلمنا الله ذلك لنطلب نجاح الأمور عند الإخبار عنها في  المستقبل بذكر الاستثناء الذي هو مشيئة الله.
الثاني: ما رواه  البخاري ومسلم  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:   قال سليمان بن داود نبي الله: لأطوفنّ الليلة على سبعين امرأة كلهن تأتي  بغلام يقاتل في سبيل الله، فقال صاحبه، أو الملك: قل إن شاء الله، فلم يقل  ونسي، فلم تأت واحدة من نسائه، إلا واحدة، جاءت بشق غلام، فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: ولو قال: إن شاء الله لم يحنث، وكان دركاً له في  حاجته. 
أي لحاقاً وتحقيقاً لحاجته ومبتغاه.
قال  الحافظ  في الفتح:   قال بعض السلف: نبه صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث على آفة التمني،  والإعراض عن التفويض، قال: ولذلك نسي الاستثناء ليمضي فيه القدر.  انتهى*منقول
https://www.pagearabic.com/698/rathe...g-god-willing/

----------

